# Sun Sun powerheads picture added



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I just bought these 2 little power heads on Amazon.ca made by Sun Sun rated @ 2000 l/h. Tried one in a 5 gallon bucket and it's got lots of flow and seems quiet, not sure how good the suction cup will hold, it's the same suction cup as on my Nuvi GPS unit and it holds fine, so we'll see how that goes. Their reviews seem pretty good though, $29 for a 2 pack it's worth a try I think.  Here's a picture of the 2 of them circulating the water/ vinegar in my Fluval Osaka 155l/45g cube tank, suction cups work great and totally quiet too.


----------



## rocomo1ca (Oct 24, 2016)

I have 2 also love them for the price and the suction cups work great so far


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

rocomo1ca said:


> I have 2 also love them for the price and the suction cups work great so far


 thanks good to hear the suction cups work ok.


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey.. I am wanting to get some more movement in my sump using K1 media... the chamber is about 17"x17"x12" do you think these powerheads would do the trick?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

lebon said:


> Hey.. I am wanting to get some more movement in my sump using K1 media... the chamber is about 17"x17"x12" do you think these powerheads would do the trick?


 Sure would in an area that size.


----------



## rocomo1ca (Oct 24, 2016)

lebon said:


> Hey.. I am wanting to get some more movement in my sump using K1 media... the chamber is about 17"x17"x12" do you think these powerheads would do the trick?


I think you need more of a powerhead not a wave maker i think the input would get clogged up and stop flow a lot


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The box says wave maker, but it's a power head. It has no controller just a straight plug in with one constant speed. A lot different than say the Jebao wave maker for example that is controlling the pulse of the pump and causing the wave action. these would work just fine for circulation in a display or sump tank IMO.


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

cool, thanks for the input!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Picture added................................... ttt


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt........................


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Laurie are you going saltwater?You can also buy a PowerBar from J and L Aquatics.It is a WaveMaker I had one when I did corals.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Jousters said:


> Laurie are you going saltwater?You can also buy a PowerBar from J and L Aquatics.It is a WaveMaker I had one when I did corals.


 No I've had my stint with salt water and looking forward to doing a nice planted tank.


----------



## rocomo1ca (Oct 24, 2016)

its says wavemaker right on the box it the way it make a wide output that makes it a wavemaker check it out but i feel a powerhead would work better for a sump


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I think rocomo1ca & The Guy are talking about two different things. Perhaps The Guy is referring to using this wavemaker to water movement in the sump and roco is talking about pushing water through a media reactor with a powerhead.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I think rocomo1ca & The Guy are talking about two different things. Perhaps The Guy is referring to using this wavemaker to water movement in the sump and roco is talking about pushing water through a media reactor with a powerhead.


 Yup it has great water moving capability.


----------

